# Traynor TS-50 Question



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My old, well trashed solid state, 1982 Traynor TS-50, has long been in need of some TLC.
Basically, the pots needed Deoxit, and the Boost switch was internally broken , rendering it useless. I found a nice heavy duty switch cheap at Princess Auto in the hydraulics section.

I cleaned the pots first to verify that it was worth investing in the less than $3 switch. 

Yes, they now perform flawlessly, and a quick alligator clipped wire verified the growl was still in the boost section of the amp.

I don’t solder important or difficult things, and the switch repair is done.

Upon further inspection I noticed the line out was only soldered at the white wire, or tip. The black wire was cut short and never soldered. Is this normal? I guess that I will test that later.

There is a black marker Signature on the aluminum chassis. Anyone know who the signee is. Could it be Pete Traynor himself?

Anyway, a couple of pictures of what is inside.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a TS-10 that I parted with last summer when I sold off a dirty dozen of solid state practice amps that were unique, or did something well. The TS-10 was a simple little tank of an amp with long flying leads to the pots. All the pots needed replacing. Deoxit did not help.

I advertised it in need of pots needing to be replaced on Kijiji and it disappeared in 15 minutes. Maybe I should have gone to the expense to fix that one, and perhaps mod it with a quarter inch speaker out.

Anyway, I still had the TS-50 to tinker with.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The grounding of that line out jack was probably creating a ground loop and hum. It is already grounded physically through the chassis. Adding the black ground wire could cause a ground loop unless the jack was isolated from the chassis by using insulating washers. Perhaps it had insulated washers from the factory, they got lost, and someone solved the hum problem by clipping the black and relying on the chassis to jack sleeve connection.
Pete Traynor left the company in '76, so I don't know why he would have signed it, probably somebody working on the assembly line.


----------



## David Barber (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Tone Chaser, 

Yes, the unsoldered black line to the Line Out is intentional, it's grounded ONLY at the circuit board end to avoid any possible loop. If you search out the schematic on the 'net, you'll see the shielding only attached at one and, and a single signal connection to that jack. I just picked one up for free, fixed it up (deoxit, resolder one of the power resisters, replaced the reverb grommets, etc.) and it will be going to a friend of mine that runs a church traveling music group.


----------

